# Scorpion Expedition



## Nomadinexile (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright then, I am officially and firmly single.   I am going to be leaving Austin for a good while starting in March.   I am going to be riding a bike, with a bamboo trailer I am going to make.   I will have very, very little with me.  I am going to carry as little as possible.  Sleeping bag, hammock, tarp, blacklight, lots of water and HOPEFULLY a camera.  I want to head towards the Big Bend area first for D. whitei.  Then, some route to be determined, all the way through death valley, including joshua tree, mohave, organ pipe, etc.  After that, If I have time, I want to ride up cali coast.  But we will see where I am at.  There are going to be a ton of things that could slow or stop my journey.  It's not entirely out of the question, that I could get in over my head.  But heck, I'm gonna live or die trying.   So,...   Anyone have any ideas?   Thoughts?  Comments?  Ridicule?   Anything.  Any imput you have.   I will have lined tires.  I am going to try to carry 50 lbs of water.   Um,...   Any particular species, besides the diplos, that people would be really excited to have around?  I can go just about anywhere in the the southern half of AZ, NM, CA this trip, and of course west texas.   Anything I am missing here?  Anything helps.  It's all appreciated.  Even if you are just concerned for my ability to think clearly.     Shoot away.    r

p.s. I know its a little early, but I really would like to have a pretty good idea of what I am doing, and good plan on how to achieve it, instead of just riding my bike across the desert getting burnt and dehydrated for nothing.  I still have a lot to figure out, and I am hoping a little planning is going to make all the difference in the world.


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Dec 29, 2009)

*bro im all for it*

if i had bike and a unlimited creditcard lol
i actually live in centural/western texas, i am looking for several species of scorpion if thats what you were offering

pm me back to make sure first
but i am jealous bro, nothin but the open road 

names Tim


----------



## rasputin (Dec 29, 2009)

TheScorpionLord said:


> if i had bike and a unlimited creditcard lol


Tim,

What would you need a credit card for? He's talking about flat-out roughing it on the desolate Texas landscape, not the bustling Texas cities - There ain't no ATMs out there.


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Dec 29, 2009)

lol very true....so very true


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm hoping to have a hundred bucks and a few days of food when I leave.  There isn't much money.   I will have to sell scorps when I make it to cities or find temp work, and there's not a ton of that around right now.  But I'm resourceful.  I'll figure that out as go.   There's no other choice.  So be ready when I pop up, cause I won't have a ton of time anywhere before I get back on the road and get back out into the desert.    thanks, I can't wait by the way.  I've needed this for a while.  Don't get me wrong, I love Austin, but I need some silence for a while.  I need a tinge of hunger, and a flat tire, some wounds; and then, I'll start feeling normal again.  

There isn't squat in west texas.   ATMS?  There aren't really any stores but maybe one every 100 miles, on the highways.  You get sw, and there isn't anything but a couple of ranchers, border patrol, and rattlesnakes.  Thats going to be about it.   Seriously, last time me and ex went round that way, we had to drive for an hour for a cold drink after a day of climbing around.   And that wasn't far out.   Nothing like lukewarm water on a 90* day!    lol


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanted to add a couple of things.  One, I am an ethical collector.  Two, if you would prefer to, contact me personally at:    Nomadinexile@hushmail.com

This is obviously a rough draft at this point.  There are a thousand and one things that could alter my route, the timeline, or just end my trip.  But I would like to provide as best a guess as possible on what I am looking for and where, and see what happens.   

Right now, hoping to get started closer to big bend NP.   Will go for D. Whitei.  Hopefully ride from there towards el paso.  Restock, regroup, maybe get online for a minute, then off towards arizona/nm border down by THE border, for D. peloncillensis.  Countinue west for D. spitzeri and Hadrurus', then into tuscon.   That's all I know pretty well darn sure of for now.  more to come...


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey dude, MAAAAAAD props for doing this! Your goona have a blast!
What supplies are you bringing with you? Im a bit of a survival buff, so I can help you figure out what you need and dont need. PM me or post on here if you want to talk.

Once again :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

*Supplies.*

Mountain Bike-Homemade Bamboo trailer-2 extra tubes, patch kit, air
Some food.  Maybe a stove, maybe all raw/dry.  Lots of water, hopefully I can carry 16 gallons.  I think I need 2-3 gallons a day.   I will have days between hoses.  Maybe a week+ if I go out deep in some of the mountains.  So 16 gallons is pushing it.  Remember, I will sleep around 5-7 hours a night.  Most of the rest will be bike with 100+lbs in trailer in desert/mtns.   The rest hiking and collecting scorps.  Water is THE key.   

Otherwise, couple pairs of socks and drawers.  Thermals, fleece gloves, hat, neck gator.  Rain jacket, uL umbrella. One pair of Army pants.  Black.  Couple shirts.  1 pair running shorts.  Bronners Soap.  Toothbrush.  Couple 1 gallon ziplocks.   Can opener.  pocket knife.  30*synthetic bag.   Silk parachute hammock.  Camo tarp.  Black light.  Red light headlamp with green filter option.  Shoes, unsure of yet.  Thinking maybe the vibrum 5fingers.  Otherwise, probable stick with my earth shoes.  I have a WW2 trench shovel with sharpened edges for cat holes, tree limbs, trail blazing, and any smugglers that decide they want to mess with the maniac biking across the desert.   

Iodine pills, compass.   Basic small travel map.  Ipod.  Batteries.

Would really like to get a camera.  I could get some amazing shots of a lot of Americas coolest scorpions in the wild.  Lots of local shots, and it would be great for posting all the species I saw.  (Heck, I won't be able to identify half of them visually.  I just don't know enough)

Copy of the declaration of independence and the contstitution, journal, couple pens, a marker, and containers, 2 tongs,  and a backpack to carry it in.   And some para cord.  

Anything I'm missing?   Will have a couple sewing needles, safety pins, and thick waxed cord as well.   hmmm and a couple of bic lighters.  

Dang, this trailer is going to need a load of oxen by the time I'm done isn't it?


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like a good list, but I have a couple of suggestions. Starting from the top. Water is good, if you can get them, use metal military grade water containers, they look like jerry cans, you cant break them. They are a little heavy, so you may only want one. But this is a good thing because you can also boil water in it in an emergency. 

Your lucky to get that much dude , when I have bushwhacked I slept maybe 5 hours a night.

You need at least two pairs of pants. You dont want to rub against something poisonous or get mites/ticks infesting your ONLY pair of pants. Speaking from experience.

Dont take a pocket knife, they are useless. You NEED a combat knife, or a hunting knife, razor sharp, preferably with a solid metal handle. Over 4 inches. And a sharpener to go with it, practice on crummy old knives first.

To be happy, the tarp should be as tall as you. I use a 6x6 square, so I can put it over myself in the rain.

Those shovel are FANTASTIC, I never go into the bush without it.

Get comfortable hiking shoes, walk and bike in them for at least one week before you depart. If you get a blister it can literally kill you. Ill talk more about that later.

Your going to NEED a well stocked first aid kid. You can buy it or make your own. In it you should include:
band aids(multiple sizes), polysporen, hydrogen peroxide, 99% rubbing alcohol, several pairs of medical gloves, rolls of gauze, medical tape, sterile wipes, sterilized water(500ml), large gauze wound squares and SHARP scissors. Ive forgotten something, but I have 4 months to tell you.

The cord is a good idea, you CANNOT beat a good rope when your surviving.

Ill give you little bits of info as the weeks go by. And feel free to ask me questions dude.

Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

OntarioNative said:


> Sounds like a good list, but I have a couple of suggestions. Starting from the top. Water is good, if you can get them, use metal military grade water containers, they look like jerry cans, you cant break them. They are a little heavy, so you may only want one. But this is a good thing because you can also boil water in it in an emergency.
> 
> Your lucky to get that much dude , when I have bushwhacked I slept maybe 5 hours a night.
> 
> ...


Sounds great!   I will love to have new ideas.  I will throw ideas or even discard some of yours though.  I hope It doesn't come across as offensive.  But I spent over a decade carrying everything I owned and tracking everything from Timber Wolves and Grizzly's in Idaho, to the next great rave in San Fran.  I guess I don't have a huge amount of desert experience.  But I don't think I would carry a medical kit if I was a medic.  A roll of duct tape is going to be about it for that.  Maybe a sheet of gauze.  I just don't have the money.  Or the axle strength!   And I don't care about wounds.  They make me fell alive.  My body heals itself.  I have this philosophy if you keep your immune system on it's toes, well.. you get it...  I won't take antibiotics, or pain killers, unless something terrible happens.   Not even asprine.  I'll have caffeine pills maybe though.  I'm not even going to have coffee!  UGH!  I never carry more than one pair of pants.   I'll deal with that if I run across it!  Oh, and the combat knife is a great idea, until border patrol, or any police see it and freak.  It's probably fine until california.  But the police there get to decide what's a weapon, and if you are riding a bike with a trailer, it's a weapon.  Go figure, gangsters with automatic aks sprawled across L.A. and I can't carry a survival knife!  No, I have a 3 inch Crkt folder.  I don't even like it.  But I won't be using it that much really.   Now the metal jerry can is a great idea though.   That's gotta go on the list.  I have a good Army surplus in walking distance I will check soon.... thanks
and keep them coming!  I am a little bull-headed, but I take in more than many think.      r


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 29, 2009)

I love to help. I wasnt aware of your experience, so feel free to disregard 

Im just saying what I bring. My med kit actually fits in a shaving bag. I was traumatized once on a trek. I was bit by a fox, go figure... It was snaired in my trap an I thought it was dead...It wasnt. It bit me and I got a bad infection over the next 2 days and had to be hospitalized. The docs told me to bring peroxide. They said that it would have slowed the infection down, or stopped it all together...go figure eh? lol

I do my survivals out in eastern ontario and they are good with the knife. Its hunting country, so they accept it.

I dont generally bring very much with me. I can make alot of stuff in the bush.
What I do take every time it:

My knife(last time I opted for a real nice multi-tool. Cost a mint at the surplus, $40, but it was soooo worth it!)

Proper Clothing

Fire starting flint(forgot to mention that, see I told you!:} )

Small first aid kit in a tin can(I boil water in the can)

Maybe food. I catch alot of it.

A book about the area

Fishing hook and line

Rope(nice rope....gosh I love rope )(not like that!)

2 heavy duty garbage bags, black, or a 6x6 military tarp

Flashlight and batteries

MIRROR!!! This could SAVE YOUR LIFE, so bring one. A little 4"x4" mirror is all you need, just in case the worst happens and you get lost.

Thats all  fits in my backpack. What do you think?

Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

OntarioNative said:


> I love to help. I wasnt aware of your experience, so feel free to disregard
> 
> Im just saying what I bring. My med kit actually fits in a shaving bag. I was traumatized once on a trek. I was bit by a fox, go figure... It was snaired in my trap an I thought it was dead...It wasnt. It bit me and I got a bad infection over the next 2 days and had to be hospitalized. The docs told me to bring peroxide. They said that it would have slowed the infection down, or stopped it all together...go figure eh? lol
> 
> ...


Great!  Yeah, I've walked the lower 48 states.  Key West, FL, to Maine, Bellingham, WA, to Tijuanna.  I've herded the wild herd of Yellowstone Bison attempting to save them through a group allied with the 7th Generation fund.  I used to do forest defense, and climb decently.  I spent a lot of time in NW and Rockies though.  I've been in Organ Pipe, and Joshua tree.  I've hitched all through there.  But it is going to be different on a bike!   I think for where you live, that kit is great.   Some differences needed here though.  One, for me, light is right.  If I can lower the weight, or bike an extra mile or two a day, I'm going to do it.  This is a mix between the great race, racing for my life, and scorpion hunting photog (hope).   I am not going to have time to hunt for food.   And you have to be careful in a lot of the areas I will be.  You are supposed to have a license to fish.  And you need one for each state.  I will be camped illegally as often as not.  (I'm not paying $20+ to tie my hammock to a tree, sorry), and it will be close to the road.  Not the interstates, but highways.  I have to be very careful cooking with fire.  That's really not feasable most of the time.  So it's a stove and pot or nothing.   I'm leaning towards nothing.   Plus, you have to figure the "race" part in too.  Not typical race mind you, but a race of finances.  I have to be able to sell scorpions, (which will mean getting on public library type computer, posting, completing sales, shipping.  (I'm going to have to carry shipping materials a lot too.)  Then, restock, and get going.  Ride like the wind, hunt, then sleep.  Wake up, and do the same.  If I hit it right, collect well, and get them sold and shipped quickly, I can make it all the way to Norcal in the fall, where I should get some work, then I can figure it out from there. (I'm hoping to go over seas and hunt after that)  

Mirror is going to be good though!  I should run across something very spiritual that requires mirror for extraction.  It is a food of the gods, so to speak.  I wish I could have area books.   Remember, I am going to be riding through most places.  More often than not, I would need a new book every couple of days!   I plan on riding 360 miles a week.  On top of scorpion collecting.   If I have extra time, it will be spent writing!  So I can remember where I caught everything!   And taking pics if I have camera.

Hoping to find 3 of the 4 us Diplocentrus species I haven't found.  And want to find at least one of all the U.S.  Hadrurus.  Want to find C. exilucauda (sp?), and S. donesnesis (sp?).


----------



## Sarcastro (Dec 29, 2009)

I ruff it in the NM desert for weeks at a time, and i found that MRE's are a mans best friend,just open and eat no heating required.extra pants and socks are great too ,pretty much something that offers extra insulation for sleeping cause the desert gets mighty cold at night.


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 29, 2009)

This is going to be very cool. I only got experience with what I do, and I havnt even been to the US lol. So I know some of my info wont be right. So are you planning to more or less follow a well established path? I.E highways. Or are you going to spend time going through bike trails and farm paths(what I mean is dirt roads made by one or two cars/horses traveling through per week)

What are the legalities of collecting where you are? The Canadian government gets a little grumpy over the subject lol

Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks sarcasto, I should think about some mre's huh?  They have heat elements in them or do you add hot water?  OR just eat dry?


----------



## Sarcastro (Dec 29, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Thanks sarcasto, I should think about some mre's huh?  They have heat elements in them or do you add hot water?  OR just eat dry?


It depends on which ones you get,if you want to get fancy.. some have the little hand warmer type heaters and some you don't even have to heat their just like caned goods.spaghetti/w meatballs, beef-stew ect. open and eat simple as that ...no cook time and light weight.you can also buy Sterno heaters for a fire or warming agent lightweight and reusable.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

OntarioNative said:


> This is going to be very cool. I only got experience with what I do, and I havnt even been to the US lol. So I know some of my info wont be right. So are you planning to more or less follow a well established path? I.E highways. Or are you going to spend time going through bike trails and farm paths(what I mean is dirt roads made by one or two cars/horses traveling through per week)
> 
> What are the legalities of collecting where you are? The Canadian government gets a little grumpy over the subject lol
> 
> Alex


LoL,  It depends who and where.  I won't be collecting in National Parks.  That requires permits I won't be able to afford.  That is, if they would even issue me one.  I think it generally requires affiliation with a zoo, university, or scientific research.  I send some to researchers, and zoos, but I can't plan it out and permit ahead of time or anything like that.   I will be riding a lot of 2 lane highways.  I will have to stay within about a 3-4 day ride from closest gas station (water), considering there and back.  There are a lot of small roads I will be taking too though.   In fact, I think the first one is going to be about 100 miles of gravel mining road.  Really.  The only thing on the road is mines.  and the trucks hauling it.  So that will be really cool actually.  Pretty quiet.  No b.s.  Miners can be rowdy, but I don't think they would jump a cyclist riding through.   So, yeah, roads should cover everything that is passable by 4 wheel drive vehicles.   Except interstate highways.   I am debating right now, and will be for a while, what road to take from big bend north and west.   I can ride north to Marathon and Alpine, or ride along the Rio grand River all the way to el paso.  which would be awesome, except, thats 6 days of heavy riding.  And heavy amounts of border patrol, smugglers, people crossing looking for work.  And they are hot thirsty and scared.  So it can be a little hectic too.  I don't know if that would be the ride of my life or the end of it.   But then again,....      That's looking nicer and nicer. hmmmm


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

new mexico will all be on state 9 running through animas.  I will probably head south there into the peloncillo mtns.  Yeah, mostly smaller roads.  Two lane.  Country roads, state highways, farm and mining roads.   I will break off to head into the hills at points, but the miles will mostly come on roads.


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 29, 2009)

"And heavy amounts of border patrol, smugglers, people crossing looking for work. And they are hot thirsty and scared. So it can be a little hectic too. I don't know if that would be the ride of my life or the end of it. But then again,....  That's looking nicer and nicer. hmmmm"


HAHAHA, there are those who look upon the world from an armchair with a beer in their hand living vicariously through other; and my friend there are people like us who take life as it comes and jump on every opportunity, even if its not a good idea.:}

Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

I really have decided, right or wrong, good or bad, that I hardly feel alive without rattlesnakes scaring me, people to hide from and people to find, a little bloody wound, the point where your body starts scream obscenities at you, muscles quivering, lungs aching.  And then your hear the cry of a wolf.  See a bird of prey in flight, the sky opens up, the stars reveal themselves in layers you have forgotten existed.   Sun rises on pastel hues, flowering cacti, curious lizards, the smell of sage.    I view few will ever see.   I, and you and anyone else who hazards to adventure away from civilization for any length of time, get a different sense of sound, time, and value.  My time in the desert is priceless.  The only thing that can stop me now is a broken leg or gun wound.  A nice watch or something like that?  I would sell it and buy a camera to take pictures on the way.  Or to get me a little farther.   But an apartment an steady job in a city all year?   No way.  Not ever.  I can do part time maybe.  But all the time?  Heck no.  I gotta get outside.   I need to find silence.  I need those priceless views, and the cactus spines.  I don't know.  Maybe I'm the crazy one, and everyone piled up in cities inside their houses with televisions are the smart ones, or the cool ones.  But give me wild.  Give me blood, sweat, and tears.  You can work out any stress you have with a few hundred miles on a bike.  And it's been too long for me.  I have cabin fever, and when I start riding this time, I don't know if I am ever going to stop.


----------



## rasputin (Dec 29, 2009)

If I can get out of Colorado, I may be game for this - Pack my gear and bike and hop a shamehound down to Texass. I've got a bit of medical training from my years as a piercer as well as some interesting medical equipment that comes in handy in the rare events that field surgery needs to be done. We'll see what happens on my end. I'll get back to your email soon, I've had a lot of other stuff that I've been sorting out with scorpion broods popping and tarantulas maturing (you would have to be on something like VL, ATS, or Arachnophiles to have caught all that's been going on).


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, and you can't trespass in Texas.  You can shoot somebody in your neighbors yard in the back and not get in trouble here.  In other words, you better not trespass.   But heck, a lot of the places are like that.  And it's not like I will have onstar or a sat phone.   So, yeah, it's going to be interesting as heck.   Oh, I did trespass on my way to austin, before I figured texas out, just to sleep in a huge cow pasture.  I'll be darned if those cows didn't come running me off just as I got my sleeping bag out.  So watch out in texas.  The herding dogs try to herd you.  The ranchers will try to shoot you.   And if they don't get you, the cows will!  lol.   There  were like 12 of them.  I am not kidding.  Cows.  They weren't even steers!


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 29, 2009)

Cows will kill you in your sleep hahaha. I fell asleep in what I thought was an open field, as there was not fences for the past 4 or 5 km, and I didnt see any cow patties. But In the middle of the night my friend heard a large animal, and we saw the bull coming, he was not a happy guy, no sir-e-bob. We had to climb a tree and stay there for 6 hours!! But how many people have been chased by a bull?? I wouldnt trade my experiences for all the money in the world. Give me open sky and an empty path and Im happy as a clam

Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

rasputin said:


> If I can get out of Colorado, I may be game for this - Pack my gear and bike and hop a shamehound down to Texass. I've got a bit of medical training from my years as a piercer as well as some interesting medical equipment that comes in handy in the rare events that field surgery needs to be done. We'll see what happens on my end. I'll get back to your email soon, I've had a lot of other stuff that I've been sorting out with scorpion broods popping and tarantulas maturing (you would have to be on something like VL, ATS, or Arachnophiles to have caught all that's been going on).


That would be great.  It's gonna be an adventure.  That's for sure.  Little great race, little lawrence of arabia on a bicycle.  I don't know, maybe david bowie crossed with david attenbourough?   hehe 

Just figure out a way to carry more water than a camel.  You are going to want it!  I am planning on carrying 50-100 lbs of water in the trailer.  That's gonna be a beast uphill too.  I don't know if my bodies gonna hold the whole way.  It's gonna be in the 100's by the time I get to tuscon.   It's gonna be burly as heck.  Right now, thinking after tuscon regroup/restock, getting around Phoenix to the west, meeting up with 93 up to kingman.  We'll get a 10 degree drop up that way I think.  Come across Needles or tip of Nevada way into death valley.  Could stay south though instead.  Hit Saguaro NP area, through O'odham rez.  Heck, that's 96 miles across the rez into Organpipe NP.  Up through the yuma shooting range.   Petroglyph's, Yuma, then up towards joshua tree, then death valley.  Then I think I am heading to NorCal to look for work if I don't have a trip on after that.


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 29, 2009)

"Just figure out a way to carry more water than a camel.  You are going to want it!  I am planning on carrying 50-100 lbs of water in the trailer.  That's gonna be a beast uphill too.  I don't know if my bodies gonna hold the whole way.  It's gonna be in the 100's by the time I get to tuscon.   It's gonna be burly as heck.  Right now, thinking after tuscon regroup/restock, getting around Phoenix to the west, meeting up with 93 up to kingman.  We'll get a 10 degree drop up that way I think.  Come across Needles or tip of Nevada way into death valley.  Could stay south though instead.  Hit Saguaro NP area, through O'odham rez.  Heck, that's 96 miles across the rez into Organpipe NP.  Up through the yuma shooting range.   Petroglyph's, Yuma, then up towards joshua tree, then death valley.  Then I think I am heading to NorCal to look for work if I don't have a trip on after that.  "

Well if Ras is going, I bet he could carry more weight than a camel. Just make some saddle bags and load him up 

Could you travel in late day early night? Maybe get one of those bike-light generator things, or better yet, duct tape a windup flashlight to your handle bars. They are only like $5 at hardware stores and Zellers, I guess thats Walmart in the states.


----------



## rasputin (Dec 29, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Just figure out a way to carry more water than a camel.  You are going to want it!  I am planning on carrying 50-100 lbs of water in the trailer.


Are there no bodies of water? My suggestion: http://www.katadyn.com/usen/katadyn...endurance-series-products/katadyn-pocket-usa/

I hate water and fare quite well in xeric settings; my body's actually quite accustomed to 1-5hrs of sleep a night and a diet of coffee and meat and when I'm not having coffee (like a 21 day fast I did this past July where I could only have water and vegetables) my liquid consumption drops by about 80%. Doctors have yet to find anything wrong with me and a gene has been isolated and documented that validates my defense that I don't need as much sleep as Joe Schmoe. That being said, if I make it, you won't have to worry about carrying more water than you need.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

OntarioNative said:


> Cows will kill you in your sleep hahaha. I fell asleep in what I thought was an open field, as there was not fences for the past 4 or 5 km, and I didnt see any cow patties. But In the middle of the night my friend heard a large animal, and we saw the bull coming, he was not a happy guy, no sir-e-bob. We had to climb a tree and stay there for 6 hours!! But how many people have been chased by a bull?? I wouldnt trade my experiences for all the money in the world. Give me open sky and an empty path and Im happy as a clam
> 
> Alex


lol, I went edible mushroom hunting with some hippies in a cow field in florida, south of daytona somewhere, and I lifted a fallen palm frond from the ground, and a 10 foot indigo snake darted out.  I jumped, attracting the bull which charged me.  I got behind a tree and it whacked it.  Knocked that 9" diameter tree to a 45* angle, give or take 10*.  Because I took that moment of stunned head shaking to run like heck!  Later that day we found a freshwater lake and walked into swim.  We were cutting our feet on clams, so we thought, what the heck?   After filling the entire trunk with hand collected clams, and our laps as well, we drove to a gas station close to the shop, where we were laughed at, because you can't sell freshwater clams.   Those things were fit to eat anyway, considering the area's water quality.  lol.  So we put them back.   Those were crazy days.   I tend not to have such unproductive ventures these days, but it was fun, a long time ago.


----------



## rasputin (Dec 29, 2009)

OntarioNative said:


> Well if Ras is going, I bet he could carry more weight than a camel. Just make some saddle bags and load him up


Funny, you do stand-up for a living?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

OntarioNative said:


> "Just figure out a way to carry more water than a camel.  You are going to want it!  I am planning on carrying 50-100 lbs of water in the trailer.  That's gonna be a beast uphill too.  I don't know if my bodies gonna hold the whole way.  It's gonna be in the 100's by the time I get to tuscon.   It's gonna be burly as heck.  Right now, thinking after tuscon regroup/restock, getting around Phoenix to the west, meeting up with 93 up to kingman.  We'll get a 10 degree drop up that way I think.  Come across Needles or tip of Nevada way into death valley.  Could stay south though instead.  Hit Saguaro NP area, through O'odham rez.  Heck, that's 96 miles across the rez into Organpipe NP.  Up through the yuma shooting range.   Petroglyph's, Yuma, then up towards joshua tree, then death valley.  Then I think I am heading to NorCal to look for work if I don't have a trip on after that.  "
> 
> Well if Ras is going, I bet he could carry more weight than a camel. Just make some saddle bags and load him up
> 
> Could you travel in late day early night? Maybe get one of those bike-light generator things, or better yet, duct tape a windup flashlight to your handle bars. They are only like $5 at hardware stores and Zellers, I guess thats Walmart in the states.


There is going to be night riding.  Yeah.  But there is going to be some night sleeping as well.  And of course, nighttime blacklighting.   I tend to take things as they come.  Depends.  How do supplies look?  How far is the next town?  The next city?   Do I have a lot of awesome scorpions?   If I'm good with that, then I adjust.  Nothing will be the end of the world for me.  I can live on will alone for a good while.   It's going to be awesome.  whether I am crashed in the hammock, hiking and blacklighting or riding.  And 95%, those are the three things we will mostly be doing.


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 29, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> There is going to be night riding.  Yeah.  But there is going to be some night sleeping as well.  And of course, nighttime blacklighting.   I tend to take things as they come.  Depends.  How do supplies look?  How far is the next town?  The next city?   Do I have a lot of awesome scorpions?   If I'm good with that, then I adjust.  Nothing will be the end of the world for me.  I can live on will alone for a good while.   It's going to be awesome.  whether I am crashed in the hammock, hiking and blacklighting or riding.  And 95%, those are the three things we will mostly be doing.



Awsom dude, I hope it works out! When you get a basic map done you should scan and post it

Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

rasputin said:


> Are there no bodies of water? My suggestion: http://www.katadyn.com/usen/katadyn...endurance-series-products/katadyn-pocket-usa/
> 
> I hate water and fare quite well in xeric settings; my body's actually quite accustomed to 1-5hrs of sleep a night and a diet of coffee and meat and when I'm not having coffee (like a 21 day fast I did this past July where I could only have water and vegetables) my liquid consumption drops by about 80%. Doctors have yet to find anything wrong with me and a gene has been isolated and documented that validates my defense that I don't need as much sleep as Joe Schmoe. That being said, if I make it, you won't have to worry about carrying more water than you need.


There will be bodies of water.  Sometimes.  Not great, but not 3rd world either.  As far as west texas goes though, there isn't going to be anything besides hoses at gas stations maybe every 100 or so miles in spots.  Heck, check out on a map out of big bend heading west, remember, rio grande is dry there I think. After BBR state park, you have presidio, which is a town with some stuff.  Then, its little one store/post office towns through Candelaria.  Then 170 turns into what looks like a dirt or gravel? road.  Then you have nothing for about 60 miles.  Pavement comes back, couple little one building towns.  THen the big city of fort hancock.  From Ruidosa, which has hot springs, there will be nothing for 100 miles.   That's 3 days riding if its hilly at all.  It won't be hot yet though.  That's a bonus at the start.  But yeah, there's gonna be days where the only rivers you see are sand, and the only cold water faucets, the ones in your dreams!   <insert evil laugh here>


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

OntarioNative said:


> Awsom dude, I hope it works out! When you get a basic map done you should scan and post it
> 
> Alex


I'm supposed to take a map?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

btw, ras, I need to do some communing with the great spirit one night on the way.  I need to find the old medicine.   Then do some communing.  I don't need a guide.  I don't need support.  It's a path I have walked many times.   Nevertheless, It's time again, if she shows herself to me.


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 29, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> I'm supposed to take a map?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAPs.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

You can only plan so much.   The rest just comes at you.  I'm going to have some maps, but no stuck in the mud plan.   If conditions, intuition, or a wrong turn, take us in a different direction, or a different path along the way.  So be it.  Life's too short.  But, I will give a rough route soon enough.  I have to get on building my trailer too.   Never enough time.  Speaking of time, I think it's time I get some z's.  Woohoo!   Guten nacht.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 29, 2009)

One more thing.  Ras, if you have any ideas or suggestions for routing, feel free to let me know here or privately.  My main concerns are D. whitei, D. spitzeri, and D. peloconesis (sp?).   After that, I would like to meet some or all of the Hadrusus.   Alright, now I'm going to bed.  Guten Nacht.


----------



## rasputin (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd be going after _C. vittatus "Pantheriensis"_ personally, that lowerer part of west Texas is their territory. I'll check the topos and get back to you.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 30, 2009)

rasputin said:


> I'd be going after _C. vittatus "Pantheriensis"_ personally, that lowerer part of west Texas is their territory. I'll check the topos and get back to you.


they're in presidio.  I think we will get to see "chisosarius" (spelling?) as well.   It looks like the panthers, but with the eye triangle I think....


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, maybe I got confused on the pic I saw, or this juvie color will change.  Here's a pic from kari.  "Chisosarius" is towards the bottom I think.


http://www.atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?p=106312

Here's the one I was talking about with panther color and eye triangle.  

http://wrbu.si.edu/scorpions/sc_du_jour/c_vittatus.html


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey, I thought of one thing I usually bring with me. I use it because when you boil water in a can sometimes it tastes real bad, so I bring about 5 teabags. Its not much, but it boosts your morale a bit.

Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, some interesting news.  My bike isn't as rideable as I had thought.  I am going to buy a new $400ish bike.  And it looks like I may have to buy a trailer.  I don't have any tools, and don't want to look like am homeless and drag a shopping cart behind me or anything.  So that's going to be $200-300.  The last couple things I will consider spending money on is a surplus rain parka.  An unlined metal cup for for cooking/tea.  Water jugs.  Bike tubes,patches, pump.  
Tea will be brought, for sure.  And then a solar powered AA charger for my blacklight batteries.  I can't buy and carry 21 AA's a week.   Especially if I have to stock up in expensive little towns.  No, I'm not going to get an ipod, and I'm not going to get a camera.   Anything else will be for making it far enough to find an internet cafe, post and sell scorps, pack and ship to hopefully one, maybe two people, then stock up, and get on down the road.  This is going to be crazy.   Anyway.  Just thought I would update.  r


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 30, 2009)

What about buying 2 or 3 $5 disposable cameras?

Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 30, 2009)

OntarioNative said:


> What about buying 2 or 3 $5 disposable cameras?
> 
> Alex


Cause I dont do film.  I wont carry them the whole way anyway I bet. It's extra money.   I don't know how I am going to pull this off to begin with.  Hope I find a handful giant centi's or something before I head out!  
Thinking about the cheapest trek mtn bike.   It's a steel frame, so forbid that breaks, anybody with a torch can fix it.  It's only about $350 though.  I can get  most of the pump, patch, tubes and be just over 400.  I can get a $200 trailer, but I get more weight capacity at $300.  Difference of 65lbs to 150lbs.   I'm thinking looking at google earth, I'm going to not have more than possibly 4+days without water access.  I need six gallons.  That's 42lbs.  leaving 23lbs for everything else.  tarp, hammock and sleeping bag are around 6lbs.  hmmm


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm going to do upgrade and do this again sometime with better supplies and camera's etc.  This time is just an adventure, and I can pay for food and water to keep me going doing what I love, where I love.  I will provide specimens for researchers, zoos, and breeders so a few new species may enter the hobby.  I get to get back in real good shape.  See a 100 beautiful sunsets.  100 starry nights.  100 days of absolute endurance.  100 days of not knowing what is going to happen next.  Living in the moment.   By the seat of the pants, so to speak.  Adrenaline, blood, sweat, tears, and million dollar views.    Sounds, smells, and sights most people who have ever existed on the earth will never see, let alone day after day after day.  It's not going to be all awesome.  There's going to be a price to pay.   I won't even know what it is till it happens.  Or the bike falls apart in the middle of nowhere.   Who knows?  All I know right now, is that I have to figure out what I can get away with not buying, if anything.  Information on the other hand, species, tricks of the trade, is what I really need.


----------



## Selket (Jan 2, 2010)

Nomad,
If you are dropping300-400 on a steel frame trek, you can find a aluminum alloy specialized for that price, way lighter, and better quality than treks. The model I would suggest is a hardrock.

I wish I was down in your part of the country, I have been wanting to do something like this for a loooong time.

You are living the dream, that is what life is about!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 2, 2010)

Selket said:


> Nomad,
> If you are dropping300-400 on a steel frame trek, you can find a aluminum alloy specialized for that price, way lighter, and better quality than treks. The model I would suggest is a hardrock.
> 
> I wish I was down in your part of the country, I have been wanting to do something like this for a loooong time.
> ...


Right on, I appreciate the equipment choice critique.   My concern with aluminum is the less absorbant ride.   I know it's lighter, but I'm worried about my wrists and tailbone making it to tuscon, let alone death valley!

As far as living the dream,....   Yes, and No.  It's going to be amazing.  I will feel free.   See huge amount of this amazing countries desert's.  Specie after specie of arachnids etc....  But it's going to be brutal too.   There is going to be times where I am in immense pain.  I have a few medical problems I don't talk about as well.   I am going to have to worry about smugglers, border patrol, rattlesnakes, sheriffs who don't know what to think about me.   Extreme temperatures.  Wounds, sand in the eyes.  Dehydration.   It's going to be very yin/yang.  To both extremes.   Wonderful and Terrifying.  Peaceful yet Brutal.   But If I make it out the other side, I will be healthier than I've been in a while.   I will know 10x as much about scorpions as I do now.   I will have provided lots of photos and information.  Stories to tell for ever.   Yeah, it's going to be real intense.  I'm excited as could be.  But have no doubt, this isn't going to be a sunday bike ride in the park.   This is part Mad Max, part indiana jones, part tour de france, part Lawrence of arabia/ _________, lol   I can't wait.   I just hope I can get out a ton of pics and info.  Motivation for everyone who looks at it.  Places, most will never get to see.


----------



## JackWaites (Jan 2, 2010)

I salute you man, what you looking to get? Any species of T's that is there?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 2, 2010)

JackWaites said:


> I salute you man, what you looking to get? Any species of T's that is there?


There will be lots of T's.  But unless I can absolutely personally verify by visual inspection that there are a ton of them, I am not going to do anything but take pictures of T's.   I think in parts and places, they are over collected.  I also know they have much lower densities than do Scorpions and Centipedes.  At least in this little corner of the world.  So if I take four from one smaller area, I could almost wipe out that species in a large area if I am in their niche.  
Unless I was in a cave, or their was something endemic to only one tiny valley, I couldn't do that to scorpions.  My first priority is not to cause harm.  If I can collect and leave everything still healthy, I can sleep well.  I could be way off with the tarantulas.  But I don't know enough about them and their distribution.  I have no Idea what kind of numbers out there, and outside of the most common ones, (and even then just a little), I can't I.D. them anyway.  They can also be a lot of work to get, either digging up the ground and leaving a mess, or pouring what little precious water I have down their burrows.   It's a loose/loose situation for this trip.   However, If I can get any pictures of them, you can count on me trying!  
As far as scorpions go, this trip for me, species wise revolves basically around genus hadrurus and diplocentrus.  Of course, I would like to photograph all of the arachnids, and color morphs thereof, along the way.  
And I really wouldn't be surprised if I ran across something new.   I am going to be covering a lot of turf.  There is a lot of our deserts that have never seen a black light!   So, what I will find?   I expect to see all the known, and maybe a few unknown species along my route!  Keep your eyes open when I start posting pics and posts!      ryan


----------



## David_F (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like you're in for one hell of an adventure, dude.  Would love to do something like this myself.  Best of luck to you.

I do have a bit of advice on the bike aspect.  

If you're going to buy a new bike you might want to look at a "hybrid"/comfort bike.  Something with a bit more of an upright riding positions.  Most of the MTBs around now have such aggressive geometry that they're uncomfortable on long-distance rides.  A lot of hybrids come with suspension seatposts and are geared more for the road, too.  Whatever you decide to go with try to ride it a bit before buying to see how comfortable you are on it.  Nothing worse than ridng a bike that just isn't comfortable day after day.  

Using narrower semi-slick or slick tires will help lighten the burden a bit.  Those big, fat knobbies are killer on the road.  Semi-slicks might work better on dirt roads and I think most hybrids come with them.  The slicks will be better on the road and will work on dirt roads but....it's all about your preference.

Little things to carry along with your flat repair kit:  A short length of chain (maybe a full chain but that adds alot of weight), a few extra spokes, one or two extra brake and shifter cables (they're different so make sure you have both), a pump (of course) or CO2 inflator and cartridges, a multitool that has a chain tool, spoke wrench, and allen wrenches, something to keep the drivetrain clean, and chain lube.  Maybe extra brake pads.  Probably not that important.  Sounds like a lot but it will all fit on the frame or in a small bag.  It'll all save your ass if you break down in the middle of nowhere.  

Be sure you know how to tune the bike.  That much ridng will definitely cause some stretch in the cables and you'll need to deal with it on the fly.

Sorry.  Didn't mean to go on that long.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 7, 2010)

David_F said:


> Sounds like you're in for one hell of an adventure, dude.  Would love to do something like this myself.  Best of luck to you.
> 
> I do have a bit of advice on the bike aspect.
> 
> ...


Thanks!   I think I will have all of that minus spoke wrench.  

http://s619.photobucket.com/albums/tt279/Nomadinexile/Kona Ute in Austin/

THIS is the THE BIKE.   Got it last night.   Rode about 20 miles today.  It's a beast.  But I don't need a trailer now!  Going to throw paige on the back tomorrow and try to do another few miles just to see how it carries her!   

*I'm going to have to get these legs in Olympic shape asap.  I have been fairly active, but I felt some burn.  I need to shape up quick!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow that one looks like it was made for journeys, you have the other saddlebag?  I would've gotten this one though  http://cog.konaworld.com/  kiddin.  You might consider putting slime in the tubes, esp. with slick style tires.  I did it finally and it cut down on the flats in a big way, haven't had one since.  But it does add just a little weight, doing both tires would add 8 ounces.  And I don't think patching a tube with slime in it works if you did get a bigger hole so it might not sound like a good idea to you.  Is that bike brand new?  It kind of looks like a keeper if they aren't making that style anymore.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 7, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Wow that one looks like it was made for journeys, you have the other saddlebag?  I would've gotten this one though  http://cog.konaworld.com/  kiddin.  You might consider putting slime in the tubes, esp. with slick style tires.  I did it finally and it cut down on the flats in a big way, haven't had one since.  But it does add just a little weight, doing both tires would add 8 ounces.  And I don't think patching a tube with slime in it works if you did get a bigger hole so it might not sound like a good idea to you.  Is that bike brand new?  It kind of looks like a keeper if they aren't making that style anymore.


I have another really nice bag that I'm going to try and fit.  If not, I have time to order another one.  Problem is, the tubing is big on the back for most bags.  They are bright, but they fit well, and are waterproof fabric (heavy rain will cause some internal wetting i'm guessing).  And the bags are pretty cheap for what how big they are.  I paid a fortune for my old touring bags.    

As far as the slime goes, you and someone else told me the same thing, but so far, all the bike shops I go to locally say no way.  I'm going thousands of miles, and I have to be able to repair my tires and ride in the middle of nowhere with minimal tools.  (multi-tool hopefully!)  They all say the slime is great for certain things and times, but not a self supported multi month tour.   Again, I know someone else who thinks it's better than Peanut butter, but these bike shop employees I've talked to at all these shops have basically hundreds of years combined bike experience.   Austin is big on bikes, and people tour in and out of here all the time.   So I have to bow to their combined wisdom on this one.  I really did go into this thinking I wanted it.  But now I don't.   *IF I was staying in the city, I would get it.

It's new, but the 09 model.  I hope I have this bike for a long long time.  Although I hope sooner than later to start welding cargo bikes myself, but that is a distant dream at the moment.  It rides like a dream.   You can really get some momentum going and just glide for what seems like forever.  
It rides lighter than it looks.  But the turning radius is kinda wide.   
Tomorrow will be interesting.  I want to see what I can do with 115 lbs on the back.  I think I'm going to buy a couple of big bags of sand, duct tape them up in a tarp, and then ride 20-40 miles every day.  Then maybe I won't  kill myself of exhaustion the first hill I get to!   I was shocked at how weak my legs are.  Last time I got off my mountain bike, I could ride 60 miles and  not even notice the next day and do it again and again.  I'm glad I got it now so I can train.   Oh so thankful.   I think this is doable though.  It's gonna hurt.  But I'm going to make it if the tires can hold the weight the whole way.  That's the weak spot.  But I can't afford a $400+ real touring wheel set.  Maybe this fall.  Maybe.


----------



## David_F (Jan 8, 2010)

Sweet bike!  That'll make getting back in shape for the long miles fun.  Didn't realize Kona made touring bikes.  I've got to take a look at those.

I kinda figured you had some experience with this stuff but wasn't sure so had to add my $0.02.  Feel kinda silly now.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 8, 2010)

David_F said:


> Sweet bike!  That'll make getting back in shape for the long miles fun.  Didn't realize Kona made touring bikes.  I've got to take a look at those.
> 
> I kinda figured you had some experience with this stuff but wasn't sure so had to add my $0.02.  Feel kinda silly now.


  Don't feel silly.  You know me a little tiny bit from AB.  I'm sure I've accidentally given advice on here to people on here that they already knew.
I also talked a lot in the thread about not taking much with me.  I wasn't sure I would have enough money to buy extras until recently.  This bike also allows me to forgo the trailer and save money there.  So now I am pretty sure I will be able to get the basics at least!   (so you really weren't that far off, I know what I need, but I wasn't sure I would have it!)

It's a fun bike.  I didn't realize how few people have seen one before.  Even in Austin I felt like I had a giant paint smear on my face the way everyone stared!   That's not unusual for me, I never look like everyone else, but it was funny.  Here this afternoon when it gets above freezing, I'm going to see how it goes with her on the back!  I'm guessing that is going to induce a few more stares as well.   

I appreciate the advice still though.  I'm sure I'm still not fully prepared for what's coming, so any advice anyone want's to give is more than welcomed.

Thanks, ryan


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 8, 2010)

Bike rocks! Just rode a half mile or so to the grocery store with paige riding on back.  Super easy.  Then way home with 34-40 lbs of groceries in one saddle bag on one side.  Her on back with legs on other side.  Easy.  I was riding fast in higher gears.  Amazing!  Still not 60 miles in the mountains, but carry ability is nice!   

*only "downfall" to paige riding on the back was when she kinda hopped on the back with the one bag on and me not holding the frame tight between my legs on the low stand over frame.  I wouldn't recommend this.   Her and the bike went down.  She's fine, but sit, not jump on the back.  

this is going to be fun...-r


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 10, 2010)

So I have some questions about equipment if anyone is up for giving out advice.  

After looking at prices today at a store and online, I have some new info to chew on and a new idea.

So the big giant monkey on my back right now is power.  Juice.  Even using a netbook, with black light batteries, camera charging, headlamp, maybe an mp3, etc, I can't afford all the power I would like.  My options are a bit limited, but they are still good options.  At least I will be able to stay connected and share.  

So here is option one.  I get a cheap computer; net book, or even a laptop.  Really, I can get a good deal on a good performing laptop with a better software package and capability, suffering mostly loss of battery life.   Either way should suit my purposes though.  Then, I get a sony handy cam.  Nice little one.  They are relatively cheap these days for what you get.  Then, the key, is a giant 12V deep cycle battery, connected to an inverter, with a solar panel on one face, with 2 AC outlets, and 1 or 2 dc, plus maybe something else.  But it wouldn't matter because I could charge everything AC.  I can charge the thing on a wall when I have access.  I am still trying to figure out how long it could power everything.   I don't think the solar panel on it will allow it to charge, let alone while I am using it.  I think at best it will slow the bleeding.   So instead of having a week before I need juice (that's a guess, as is this latter) to maybe two?   But either way It's going to have to hit a wall sooner than later for a few hours.   Would coffee shops along the way be cool with me recharging what is essentially a car battery off their line while I have my coffee?   I don't know about that.  That's a little iffy.  I could hide it, but I don't want to be shady.  I stand out enough as it is.      Oh, and here is this thing if it helps:

http://www.xantrex.com/web/id/245/p/1/pt/32/product.asp

Other option are these solar panels dedicated to AA batteries.  They would cost the same for 2 of them as the above.  They would each charge four batteries in 8 hours full sun.  I should be able to power everything with two of them unless this spring is all cloud and rain in the desert.   

So I found this computer that runs off 8 rechargeable AA's for four hours.  I think I can get it with wifi for about the same price as a cheap netbook.  It runs on linux or whatever.  Ubunto based.  Microsoft looking interface.  Comes with a better software package than most computers, but I don't know how it's going to interact with Picturebucket, You tube, etc.   Can I find a decent video/photo editing program?  for free?   I don't know.Computer is here:   http://www.norhtec.com/products/gecko/index.html

Then I would get this video recorder which runs off AA batteries.  It's not as good as the handycam.  Just not.  But it runs off 2 AA batteries.  And it would work just fine too.  But 2 hours of footage, and I've got to dump it's internal memory onto the computer.  That's something I can work around.  Better than not finding anywhere to charge my battery!  
http://store.theflip.com/MinoHD120.aspx

So there is going to be give and take.  And there are going to be some learning experiences.  But anyway, any ideas? suggestions?   PM or email 
Nomadinexile@hushmail.com


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, so I've gotten everyone excited about my movie making adventure.  

Well, here comes reality putting me in my place, yet again. 

So advertising aside, there are some real issues with solar charging the kind of equipment I would need.   Most of time recently has been reading and bouncing stuff off sites like this for electricity.    And this is what I've come to understand.   Without getting into technical details, I would have to spend a small fortune.   Or, spend my days constantly adjusting my solar panels, from sun up to sun down.   Or, spend 4 hours a day perfectly adjusting about $10,000 worth of solar panels, that I would have to carry in a special $800 hard case so I don't destroy them.   Or spend twice as much on a different type of solar panels, which still need a hard case.   On top of that, I would require around $10,000 worth of Lithium Phosphate batteries, taking into account, cloudy days, heat loss, inverter loss, self disharging, etc., etc,.  
I'm thinking about setting up a mainstream donation site, but I'm not asking for $20,000 power supply!   So, if I get lucky work this fall, and a trip overseas falls through, and I have the money to get really good equipment, maybe I can find people on here to take shorter car trips where we can charge DC and not have to worry about it.   But that is a lot of ifs and very far away.  So back to this trip.

So now the plan is to by one really good Lithium Ion battery.  I am hoping that I can recharge my batteries 3x each before hitting AC mainline.  This is really limiting, but my options are limited.  There really aren't a lot of good answers, except using a car I don't have.   

So I am now planning on getting a netbook, but I'm not charging it anywhere but a mainline.   But I am getting a good battery.  And the connectors from battery to the camera I've been using.  And a rain jacket.  That's about it folks.   I'm still hoping to get a few hundred pictures a week.  And I will be "blogging" what I'm seeing/doing.  
But I am not going to be sitting in my hammock looking at my computer.  Just not gonna work.   There isn't going to be video.  Not right now.  I'm going to keep looking at options, and keep working on fundraising, but, I'm sorry, I don't think I am going to be able to get video.  

I'm really disappointed.  I had no idea.  They advertise these small solar panels like you need that an laptop and you are good to go.   It's not really true.  Not if you are far away, anyway.  About the best they do for most people is slow the drain.  Unless you want to sit there and make your job minutely adjusting them all day while you sit in one spot.   And that just won't work for me.    Sorry anyone who's hope I got up about video.  
I just had no idea what I was saying.  None.  I'm kind of shell shocked actually.   It's amazing how difficult it is to get juice if you don't have a car or wall socket.  Amazing.    

*I've been looking at all options.  Really, bike generators (hubs), Car batteries, hard and soft panels.   I know more about batteries from the last 3 days than the rest of my life.  There are issues with all of them.  I would need a bank of car batteries, that wouldn't be fun with everything else.  

I'm frustrated.   But alas, reality is what it is, regardless of how I feel about it right?        Ryan


----------



## tarzan2day (Jan 14, 2010)

*Stop in Phoenix!*

I will totally buy some Vittatus off you or what ever you got.


----------



## Selket (Jan 14, 2010)

I know you can find schematics online easily about building solar chargers. A lot of them require a few small panels (you can buy small ones relatively cheap $4-7 online, or one design uses ones from those lamps you put in your yard that are solar power, if you can find a good deal on a pack of these for cheap you can get some good power) I have even seen where a guy uses a sheet of that plastic that holds baseball cards in a binder, and make his PV array in that so it folds up pretty easy.

I can do some more research and try to supply you with some links and info, I will also look in my books (electronic engineering student and I love electronics and alternative energy) and try to gather up some info.

Good luck

scott


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 14, 2010)

tarzan2day said:


> I will totally buy some Vittatus off you or what ever you got.


Right on.  I am unsure yet whether or not I will be going through phoenix.  If I do, I would be more than happy to have a cup of coffee or tea with you.  I like meeting hobbyists.  As far as delivery goes, you will probably want me to mail them.  If, for example, you want some xeric C. vittatus from S. Texas:  I would be carrying them on the bike for a month to get to you!   I am going to have a really nicely cushioned padded case for them, sitting on more padding, but that's a long time for a scorp to be in a collection "cage".   So, more likely, what we would do is this: 

I would mail them when I can, (hoping for a day or two after collecting max), and then, if we get to meet up and talk about them, awesome.  But, if I go by way of Tucson to Yuma, Phoenix is a big side trip.  Then again, I am thinking about heading to kingman after tucson.  Then, you would be on my way, and we should meet up.  Just remember though, if I go way of Yuma, I am on a bike.  Phoenix would be a week out of the way if I don't go towards kingman.  So bare with me if this trip doesn't take me through PNX.  If not this round, maybe in the fall?  Or next spring?   

Email me with a subject line of:   List    (or something like that)
And I will be sure to stay in contact when I leave.  I may or may not be able to get on AB while out.  Maybe once a week, maybe once every two or three weeks.  But I will have access to email, paige will check it while I am gone, and she can phone me if need be, or reply to emails for me if I am too far out.   Peace, ryan

Nomadinexile@hushmail.com


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 14, 2010)

Selket said:


> I know you can find schematics online easily about building solar chargers. A lot of them require a few small panels (you can buy small ones relatively cheap $4-7 online, or one design uses ones from those lamps you put in your yard that are solar power, if you can find a good deal on a pack of these for cheap you can get some good power) I have even seen where a guy uses a sheet of that plastic that holds baseball cards in a binder, and make his PV array in that so it folds up pretty easy.
> 
> I can do some more research and try to supply you with some links and info, I will also look in my books (electronic engineering student and I love electronics and alternative energy) and try to gather up some info.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the electrical advice Scott!   I've been banging my head against the wall trying to find solutions to charging the camera, at very least.  I have been going back and forth with electrical engineers about what problems I will run into etc.   

1.  For every 10 watts of solar panel "wattage", by the time it gets put in a battery, and then gets converted, and put in the camera, I only get 2 watts!
It's complicated, but basically, out in the heat of the desert, I might be lucky to get 2 watts! (heat takes away 15%+ of solar panel "wattage" right off the bat.  If the battery is cold or warm, that's another 10%-20%.  That's 25%-35% gone, just from the desert heat.   

2.  Conversions are costly.  You have to match up wattage, and amp loads, all that fun stuff.  First, controllers, then you have to use basically transformers to up or down the voltage.  That sucks energy up.   Then, the batteries "self-drain".  This also is effected by temps and can take 10%.  If I run an inverter to charge camera battery, that's another 15%.  

*So with just the above (and there are more energy losses as well!), in perfect sun, you are talking about only getting about 40%.  Unfortunately, there are other issues as well.

1.  I don't have the time to sit and charge all day.  I would starve to death.

2.  I would have to sit and charge all day, sun up to sun down, just to solar      charge 3 AA's and the camera battery half way.  But that's with a $600 solar panel that I would have to adjust every 15 minutes.   If I get the cheaper smaller and non-flexible panels, They will have to be carried in a military grade padded lockable hard case to keep them from being destroyed if I wreck, and I will wreck!   Even then, it will be a bouncy ride sometimes.  Even in the cases, they could easily loose connections internally making them worthless.   Plus, I just don't have time to sit there and wait.

3.  Which brings me to this, I wanted to ride with them on the back.  But after these EE's, I've realized how silly an idea that was.   Check it out>  On top of the 80% losses I've already talked about, linked solar cells are only as good as the weakest cell.  If it's on the back of the bike, (the only place to put a 5ft long solar panel), the shade from me will make it basically worthless come 2pm heading west.  I will cast a shadow and draw about nothing.  

*On top of that, I will be in some pretty poor areas, in the middle of nowhere and in cities along the way.  Riding through some of these places with a gold coated solar panel and giant military cases will tip off some criminal, into the fact that A. I have an expensive solar panel and B. I have electronics to steal.   

**On top of that, how will I secure them when I go grocery shopping?  When I get a cup of coffee in El Paso?   

***Also, on the back of the bike, the panel can't be angled towards the sun.  I have to follow the road/trail.   I can't adjust it every 15 min and the roads are curvy!   

So another option is to unfurl panels at a stop 4 hours a day.  Hypothetically, this would work.  Unfortunately, from what I can tell, it would take on top of the 4 hours, about $10,000-$20,000 in solar panels and batteries.   I know, this doesn't "sound" right.  It's because of the limitations of a bike.   If I was in a car and could carry lots of heavy batteries, or didn't have to worry about jostling bike, or drug running thieves, It would be a LOT cheaper.  But to make it efficient on a bike, able to be carried, and able to get and store decent power in 4 hours a day, costs an absolute fortune.  Really.  Never mind all the wires, controllers, connectors, converters/inverters, et al..

The above problems are how I came to decide on a battery.  But even with this, there are major issues and limitations.  I still have 10%-15%-maybe even 20% losses from heat on battery and self draining.   I still have the inverter losses.  And it takes like 8 hours to charge the one that has enough juice after all the losses to charge a digicam battery.   

Every which way I turn, there are a ton of issues with electricity.  I'm starting to think I am going to skip the charger stuff altogether.  Maybe take 20 pics a day.   The AA's will get solar charged (much easier and cheaper than real big batteries), and the computer will get charged when I find outlets.  I am going to hand write most of my notes.  I am hardly going to use my headlamp either.   

This isn't going to be as "fun" as having tons of pictures and videos, but I will have some.  And I will see a lot of their turf.  Have a good ride.   And maybe find a greener pasture and some good work for a while.  Then, I will work on powering my next trip.  This isn't the end folks, it's only the beginning!    If I can save up a bunch, I can make it happen.  But for my $600 power budget, there is no way, unfortunately.


----------



## Selket (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok I agree that adjust solar panels is pointless, this is mainly recomended if you are using solar to power your home. It is even impractical for that application. There are automatic trackers that adjust solar panels automatically and these are mainly utilized by solar companies. That is for optimal power, and a waste of time for small scale power (charging a laptop or camera for example). A small array or 2 that you can fold up (like in those baseball card sleeves) and put in a backpack while you get some coffee or food. I am sure you could fix these to your bike while you ride also, to get some sun while riding. I wouldn't worry about figuring out the perfect angle to get the best insolation as long as these smaller (4-10 watt) solar cells get some sun they will pump out some juice. 

Another thing is you may want to solder a small charging circuit. So when the panels are not getting sun, but still connected to the batteries that are charging, the batteries won't see the panels as a load and discharge some of the battery power to the cells. You could just use some diodes to achieve this.

Again I will try to find some schematics for you sometime soon, I am just preoccupied with classes and other things. So hopefully in the next week or so I will have some for you. I am just trying to help out with some solar aspects I understand if you don't want to use it. I just try to find ways to get power anyway I can, no matter how much or how little. I would say you can make a small charger for AA batteries for pretty cheap. It is not gonna charge them _fully_ in a few hours like wall chargers, but you will recover some juice over time. And like you said you could set them out for 4 hrs while you hunt or what not.

And remember nothing is 100% efficient, and since you are in the desert and stuff, power is power.

just throwing some more ideas/help at you take it or leave it.

scott


----------



## H. laoticus (Jan 14, 2010)

btw, if you gonna get a netbook I suggest getting a 6-cell battery one as they last more than twice as long as a 3-cell.  A 9-cell battery is great but pricey unless you find a deal.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, well, well, oh, bitter reality.  

So I feel really really bad about this.  This was the most complicated trip planning I wanted to throw together in six weeks, that I could have thought of. 
There are a list of problems with my idea.    big ones.  

1.  If I were to continue as planned, I would stretch my budget where my first priority would be finding scorpions to sell.   I don't want this to be the case.  I want to sell some scorpions to get cool rarer species into the hobby.   I want hobbyists to cherish our huge beautiful deserts.  I never understood the desert lovers until I fell for scorpions.   Spending time looking at all the life has allowed me to enjoy the desert in ways I didn't before.  

2.  I mean really strain the budget.  As in I wouldn't have rain pants, I wouldn't get the new shoes I really need as all but my chacos are coming apart.   It's cutting it too close.   My new plan will allow me to be completely 
self sufficent (including savings, through tucson at least.)

3.  I don't want to have to collect them.  If I want to I will in small amounts.  If I don't want to, I don't have to.  I don't want to have to.  

4.  Robbery is almost assured at some point in my current plan if equipped with netbook, LifePo's, camera, etc.  

5.  Now, when the sun's up, I will ride.   You watch, I'll be pulling some miles by the end of this thing.   And it will be a lot more relaxed and fun.

So what's the new plan?   By a nice sounding, beat up looking, laquered trumpet.   I'm no louis Armstrong, but I can play enough to stretch my budget here and there.   And I don't have to drink pots of coffee to charge it!  

Main thing is though, I will be safer and have a much better trip, and a better food cushion.  I hope no one is too disapointed.  I really didn't think this through.   I do however, have a desire to do it still, at a later date, after I save up some money, and I will, I would love to find someone with a street legal car/whatever go on desert trips to film and photograph.  It's still in my plans and in my future, but I fear, reality insist it's not this trip.   

Sorry, NIE


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, yeah, for clarity, the only device I will be carrying is a disposable cell phone.   That will be turned off with battery out, until needed.     Oh, and AA charger, but that's easy/cheap.

Other than that, flashlights.   No mas.  Clothes.  Camp gear.  Food water and Pad and pen.  A few bike things.  

This is going to save me 40-50 lbs of weight too.  Yeah.  

Really everyone.  This is better in the long run.  Peace, r


**edit**  I also plan on making a bunch of stencils before I go, and making and selling patriotic and pirate patches along the way as well.  

What about Scorpion Patches????   That could be cool.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jan 15, 2010)

I think that's good, your safety should be first anyways.  
Do you plan on making fires? lighter or fire striker.
and yes, not like you can't do it again


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 15, 2010)

No fires. It's illegal usually, and even when it's not, I don't want to draw attention.  I'm just passing through, looking for work, and a quiet place to live.
I'm nice to everyone who isn't picking on the weak.  I respect women and kids, and good men.  I don't steal, cheat, or lie. I don't drink.  I don't bother anyone.

But yet, in half the towns I will ride through, the sheriff is going to follow me from one end to the other, until I am out of their jurisdiction.  You wouldn't believe how scared people are of people who travel.  (Unless you came in a plane or 14,000 lbs SUV)  Then you are okay.  But if you walk or are on a bike and not covered with sponsorship advertisements, then you must be the scum of the earth.  And I will get treated like that on the way sometimes. That's reality.

So no fires.


----------

